# Had to share this one....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky. Her ears. LOL.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Funny, is he getting ready for take off? 
Excuse my ignorance, but what is that blue thingy around the muzzle?


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL. Cute!

It's a gentle leader, used to help with dogs that pull.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

trikerdon said:


> Funny, is he getting ready for take off?
> Excuse my ignorance, but what is that blue thingy around the muzzle?


Yup...he was getting ready to chase the ball! :tongue:

Julee is right, the blue thing is a head halter called the Gentle Leader. LOVE them.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Aww airplane puppy! Too cute


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hahaha :lol: helicopter photobomb!!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

:laugh:

Too hilarious. We love our gentle leaders too!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Too funny. I love when I take a photo and find something I didn't see when taking the shot. Total glam shot....look at her eyes....hehehe


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That picture is too cute Sara!
I swear by the Gentle Leaders.
They are a real arm saver!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Hahaha I love blooper photos


----------

